# strawberry ice fishing



## timber_cruiser (Nov 2, 2007)

I started out ice fishing late this year. I have been out to Strawberry 5 times in the last 3 weeks. The snow and ice conditions are still good.

I am a beginner, but find this a great to way to catch fish for dinner. Each time I have been able to catch and land 2-3 rainbows to take home. I have also caught a few Cutthroats but released all. Today I caught 5 trout, 2 rainbows and three Cutthroats. One was large enough to keep but I released him.

Been using mostly white jigs with wax worm or a piece of night crawler. Seems like shallow water 15' feet or so in the early morning is best.

What is your favorite way of cooking trout? I usually cover in corn meal and cook in a frying pan with butter.

A few pictures from friday's trip below...


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice report! Daddy's fishing buddy and I went up there as well this week for a few hours, after preschool let out. We had fun.







As for cooking the trout, I prefer grilling, often in tinfoil on the grill with seasonings of choice.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

I second what Catherder said. Tin foil grilled is the way to go for trout. I usually fillet em, season the fillets with seasoned salt, garlic pepper, onion powder, Italian seasoning, and some black pepper. Grill those puppies up and you've got yourself a meal.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

First of all, Strawberry doesn't have the best eating trout, and it's 'bows or kokes only. You'ld need to be 1/2 goat to eat those pasty cutts.;-)
Fillet 'em and chunk them up into 1" slices. Dip 'em in Fish Fry or Beer Batter from Golden Dipt. Deep Fry. Sprinkle with lemon pepper and serve with tarter and coctail sauce, along with fries or English chips. Cole slaw or some country potato salad for a great side.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

brookieguy1 said:


> First of all, Strawberry doesn't have the best eating trout, and it's 'bows or kokes only. You'ld need to be 1/2 goat to eat those pasty cutts.;-)


Really? I haven't kept any there this year, (I still haven't eaten all of my Fish Lake splake) but I kept and ate some *sub* slot cutts caught ice fishing last year and they were delicious. Very red meat and good flavor. I never keep slot busters however.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Trout Almondine is about the only way I can eat trout anymore. If camping or similar, a fresh brookie from those clear High Uinta lakes or streams, yield some mighty fine table fare, but those strawberry fish taste like eating moss. 

That said, Almondine style is good. Fillet the fish completely, removing all "y" bones. Then roll the fillet is seasoned flour, dip in a milk or egg solution, and roll again in a seasoned flour mixture with finely chopped almonds added to the flour. Fry in a pan until golden brown. Top with a fresh Hollandaise sauce and a few chopped almonds. It is really good that way. My daughter (15) is still asking when we will go catch some again so we can have Almondine.

Enjoy!>>O


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

My bride and I had fresh cutthroat trout fillets last night for dinner. I fillet them out and leave the skin on. I then remove the rib bones and the pin bones. Here is a link to a good article on the process: link.

Place the fillets in a baking dish. Melt 2T of butter in a saucepan. Add 1C of fresh mushrooms (canned will do in pinch), 1/2C sliced green onions, and 1/4t of tarragon or thyme (we always use thyme) and cook down until tender. Cover the fish with the cooked down mixture and then sprinkle all of it with some paprika.

Cover and bake at 450 degrees for 12 - 18 minutes (the fish should flake easily with a fork).

The meat will fall off the skin and will be 100% boneless and you will have to look long and hard to find a better tasting trout meal.

Enjoy


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

How were the ice conditions? I would like to go there this weekend if possible.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

BULLOCK9 said:


> How were the ice conditions? I would like to go there this weekend if possible.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


Ice is 2 feet thick. Edges safe. I don't know how much snow they had with the recent storms.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

Catherder said:


> Ice is 2 feet thick. Edges safe. I don't know how much snow they had with the recent storms.


Thanks!


----------

